# Thought for the day



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Not all open shop electricians are rats...
Not all union members are good brothers...


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've said it many times, but the fact that there is even a train of thought that says "non union workers are rats" is the most destructive idea that can happen to a good union.

I will never understand why anyone in a union, who in theory is earning good pay and benefits, would ever think that fellow workers were "the enemy" just because those people were in less privileged positions.

Talk about directing your anger at the wrong source.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Phatstax said:


> Not all open shop electricians are rats...
> Not all union members are good brothers...


Did you have a positive experience with a nonunion electrician today?


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

No, I did not have a positive experience with a non-union electrician today. But I am on a job where we are the only union trade. Today I saw the results of untrained (unqualified) insulators taking a scissor lift up into the steel of the refinery I'm in. I don't know how they did it but they completely bent 3 of 4 sides of the guard rails so badly the lift was taken out if service. 
News of the incident spread very quickly and everyone was laughing at and making fun of the "rats". 
Now, maybe I misunderstand the definition of rat- but I thought it was someone who gained their craft training thru a union apprenticeship and then dropped out to work non-union. 
Am I wrong about this?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

"*rat*" Non-union on union jobsite


I had to laugh at this definition,


"*ratty*" Work that's done chitty; looks like crap; no craftsmanship, as if a non-union RAT did it

Definitions taken from the long list here:

http://www.theunionbootpro.com/slang


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

You don't need to be non Union to be "unskilled". That's just a fact. As someone who's been on both sides of the fence I've seen some of the finest workmanship anyone could hope to see and if you think it's only to possible to obtain that level of skill in a union environment then you're just silly. The union doesn't have a trademark on quality, top guys will make their bucks wherever they want to


----------



## LouLouArcs09 (Dec 6, 2014)

Agree with ponyboy. I've worked both sides and I enjoy working for my "rat" shop. We earn the right to be there


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Big John said:


> I've said it many times, but the fact that there is even a train of thought that says "non union workers are rats" is the most destructive idea that can happen to a good union.
> 
> I will never understand why anyone in a union, who in theory is earning good pay and benefits, would ever think that fellow workers were "the enemy" just because those people were in less privileged positions.
> 
> Talk about directing your anger at the wrong source.


To me a union worker is a union worker and a non-union worker is a non-union worker. If a union worker is on strike fighting for his/her right to to negotiate with an employer, anyone who crosses that line is a RAT.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

RIVETER said:


> To me a union worker is a union worker and a non-union worker is a non-union worker. If a union worker is on strike fighting for his/her right to to negotiate with an employer, anyone who crosses that line is a RAT.


Actually, anyone who crosses that line is a scab.


----------

